# Anyone got a Zoo Med Repti Fogger? Humidity Problems!



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I just saw the full page ad for them in the latest issue of practical reptile keeping (the one my fish and chips star in:flrt So i checked them out online and have ordered one.

Just wondering if anyone else has one and do they last a long time or do they break like the exo terra fogger?

I've read nothing but positive reviews so far.

I'm having problems with humidity being too low and after a failed attempt at a water feature i want to give this a go. I'll give it a test run and see how much fog is needed for 60-70% and how long the humidity stays up for (right now it drops back to 45% an hour or so after being misted with a spray bottle). I'll set it on a digital timer to come on for short periods at regular intervals, should be an interesting experiment hope fish and chips like the fog! :2thumb:


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

firstly exo foggers don't break. they just wear out.

the only way you can make this type of fogger is to use high frequency.
unless you are putting deionised water onto the transducer you will get mineralisation of the transducer surface and it will as you put it , break.

all you need to do is dip the ransducer plate in vinegar for 10 minutes and it works again. this works multiple times. though if you live in a hard water area you're in for an expensive time of it. as the plates will degrade proportionately more frequently as they scale up quicker


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I've never bought an exo terra fogger because of hearing that they break. So if I use bottled spring water in the zoo med will the minerals build up and cease it to function, do you know if you can take them apart so I am able to soak the ransducer plate in vinegar?


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

mineral water contains, as it's name suggests minerals, this is what builds up on the transducer plate and " breaks it"

it may be the transducer is more robust in the zoomed, but from what i recollect it' looks like the same thing with a different package.

personally i just put sufficient vinegar in a small pot then stick the transdurcer in it and leave it for 10 minutes. some times i warm the vinegar first.
ro water would also be suitable for fogging as it also has the minerals removed.
you would only gain any benefit from mineral water if you happen to live in a hard water area.

no matter what you do the best way of getting humidity up in an ex=nclosure is to have lots of live plants and a substantial water source within it.
the water raises it by eveapouration and the plants by transpration


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

You could also invest in a misting system but that's £££££££. They're pretty cool though.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> You could also invest in a misting system but that's £££££££. They're pretty cool though.


 
the misting system relies on having a substantial water source to draw from. 
it's the next stage after doing what i suggested.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

captaincarot said:


> the misting system relies on having a substantial water source to draw from.
> it's the next stage after doing what i suggested.


I know, just an idea if you wana splash out a little. I virtually leave mine to itself, just top it up once a week.


----------



## keeno (Feb 16, 2009)

got my fogger from maplin  real cheap. £15. but i dont use it  got a little waterfall thing that falls about6 inches and that keeps my humidity at 80!


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Buy a cool air humidifyer- new there only about £20. I bought a new boxed bioair from ebay for £15, then run it that way. Mines been used for 2+yrs now, normal tap water and fills a 11wx18dx20h dart from tank in less than a minute.

Just make sure its a cool air one.

Will try and find the link to show how people run these.


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

one other thing, beofre you go out buying extra stuff, move your hygrometer abouyt the tank a bit, you will be surprised how much the humidity changes from point to point. mine varies from 90% in some points down to 39 in others, depending on the ammount of plant life around.


----------



## stimmy (Aug 29, 2009)

you could buy one of those water filter jugs with the replaceable cartriges. I live in a very hard water area so we use one to filter water before it goes in the kettle


----------

